# Trainingsschlampen, oder einfach nur das rad fuers training im sauwetter?



## nopain-nogain (31. Dezember 2009)

hmmm,
wir hatten doch mal einen trainingsraeder thread,... komisch.
dann fang ich halt mal wieder an:

mein neues rigid trainings rad.





11,3kg incl. e3tripple und naben dynamo. ohne das wohl so um die 10kg. ach ja... schwere ust reifen, aber fuers training genau richtig


----------



## ScottErda (31. Dezember 2009)

Gute Idee mit diesem Thread...hier meine Ex-Schlechtwetter-Schlampe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (31. Dezember 2009)

Meins:


----------



## Catsoft (1. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Seid 3 Jahren bin ich hiermit bei jedem Wetter unterwegs....





Ablösung ist aber in Planung!

Robert


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Januar 2010)

habe meine trainingsschlampe seit 1998 und fährt und fährt und fährt.


----------



## Nordpol (1. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Seid 3 Jahren bin ich hiermit bei jedem Wetter unterwegs....
> 
> ...


 
Schöne Trainingsschlampe, bitte nicht ablösen, wäre einfach zu Schade...


----------



## Catsoft (1. Januar 2010)

Mir tut´s halt doch ein wenig weh jetzt das Teil im Salz zu bewegen. Ich hab mir gerade einen "neuen" geschossen und schau mal, wie ich ihn aufbau...





Wenn´s passt gibt´s auch ne neue Lackierung...

Robert


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Januar 2010)

nette Farbe, mal was neues

das meine, ausnahmsweise starr...






in guter Gesellschaft:


----------



## Lucky L. (1. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn das für eine Gabel in dem Corratec?


----------



## Peter88 (2. Januar 2010)

eine 0815 ebay alu gabel. nix besonderes


----------



## M900schorsch (2. Januar 2010)

Hi zusammen,
mich wundert es nur, dass eure "Trainigsschlampen" soooo sauber sind 
Hier mal meins nach dem Ausritt gestern Abend. Heute Morgen musste ich dann erst einmal das Eis abschlagen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2010)

das bild war direkt nach der montage 
kann ja ein bild posten wie es JETZT aussieht.
die eiskruste hab ich au


----------



## Gottsfeld (2. Januar 2010)

So dann will ich auch einmal (jaja ich weiß die vordere Bremsleitung ist noch zu lang)


----------



## M900schorsch (2. Januar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das bild war direkt nach der montage
> kann ja ein bild posten wie es JETZT aussieht.
> die eiskruste hab ich au



war nur ein Scherz ;-)
es gibt doch nichts schöneres als im Schnee durch die Wälder zu fahren. Wenn da nicht immer die kalten Füße wären -lach!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2010)

fuesse? hab ich keine mehr gespuehrt


----------



## Gottsfeld (2. Januar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> fuesse? hab ich keine mehr gespuehrt



Vaude Neoprenüberschu (25,-)  + Deichmann Thermoeinlagen (2,50) + dicke Wollsocken = Warme Füße

Dafür wurden dann irgendwann die Hände kalt


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Januar 2010)

aldi thermohandschuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M900schorsch (2. Januar 2010)

Gottsfeld schrieb:


> Dafür wurden dann irgendwann die Hände kalt



ziehe unter den Craft Winterhandschuh noch ein Unterziehhandschuh aus Seide (noch aus Motorradzeiten), ist richtig schön warm und vor allem hat man(n) noch Gefühl.


----------



## Gottsfeld (2. Januar 2010)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> ziehe unter den Craft Winterhandschuh noch ein Unterziehhandschuh aus Seide (noch aus Motorradzeiten), ist richtig schön warm und vor allem hat man(n) noch Gefühl.



Meinst du sowas in der Art? Klick mich


----------



## M900schorsch (2. Januar 2010)

Gottsfeld schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas in der Art? Klick mich



Ja, meine Unterhandschuhe geben langsam den Geist auf und ich werde dann auch die von dir gezeigten ausprobieren.
Brauch jetzt nur was vernünftiges gegen die kalten Füße :-(


----------



## sloop89 (3. Januar 2010)

schönes Bike @ nopain-nogain


----------



## Christian Back (3. Januar 2010)

Sind ja alle schön aufgebaut, eure Trainingsräder. Ich habe keins, oder besser, ich habe nur eins für alles. 
Finde halt, auch ein Trainingsbike muss gut funktionieren; eure sind ja auch meist gut ausgestattet und gepflegt. Ein Widerspruch?

Meins:






Mein Wunsch: ´ne Rohloff. Mit Rennrad- Schaltern. Werd ich wohl ewig drauf warten müssen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2010)

wie gesagt,... meines wurde frisch aufgebaut. (ich glaub ich mach heute abend nochmal bilder)

klar trainignsbike. mit den 2 wettkampf bikes will ich net zwingend im groessten siff fahren muessen. das geht ins geld  (man kann, MUSS aber net)

brrr 4h ga1 bei minus 3grad... freu ich mich gerade...


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2010)

sorry handypic



fahre damit auch im winter
spikes stehen bereit....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema "Re-Cycling":








Ein Poisonrahmen in Müllabfuhrorange mit nahezu ausschließlich Teilen, die noch im Keller rumlagen (unter anderem den schwersten Laufrädern, die ich je gebaut habe: XT- Comp - 4.1d - Messingnippel, bis auf 16 Speichen ebenfalls alles recycelt).


----------



## Greg House (3. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein Winterrad von mir


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2010)

auch dekadenT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (3. Januar 2010)

eins meiner Winterräder:


----------



## Nordpol (3. Januar 2010)

...das wird ja immer besser mit den Trainingsschlampen. Und im Sommer wird Ferrari gefahren...


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Januar 2010)

habs ja immer schon gesagt, wir radler sind ein vorzeigeklientel..

das Ritchey ist genial!....wenn ich groß bin werd ich vielleicht doch noch Crosser.. ;-)


----------



## fuzzball (3. Januar 2010)

meine (bisherige) Trainingsschlampe


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinn, was ihr teilweise als Trainingsrad nutzt , wie sehen da erst die Wettkampf- oder Schönwetterbikes aus?

Hier meine Resteschlechtwettertrainingsmöhre aus allem, was die Restekiste hergibt. Die orangen Reflexaufkleber am Hinterbau und Sitzrohr stammen noch aus Studienzeiten, als das Radl als Verkehrsmittel zur Uni herhalten musste. Leider lassen die sich nur in winzigen Bröseln abknibbeln. Tips zur einfacheren Entfernung sind willkommen.


----------



## KONI-DU (3. Januar 2010)

Hier mal meine Trainings / Winter Schlampe


----------



## alexftw (3. Januar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> meine (bisherige) Trainingsschlampe



Die Bereifung bei einem Winter/Trainingsrad kann man sich wohl nur in HH erlauben 

Klasse Rad btw, wunderschön.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2010)

alexftw schrieb:


> Die Bereifung bei einem Winter/Trainingsrad kann man sich wohl nur in HH erlauben
> 
> Klasse Rad btw, wunderschön.



Im Moment ist auch in der  FHH eher NN angesagt


----------



## daniel77 (3. Januar 2010)

Winterkiste mit Spikereifen vorne und entschieden zu kurzer Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sloop89 (3. Januar 2010)

Die Capic-Rahmen scheinen ja echt beliebt zu sein


----------



## fuzzball (3. Januar 2010)

danke,
das Bild stammt vom Januar 09 und wurde im Wald in der Nähe vom Frankfurter/M. Flughafen aufgenommen, die Bereifung ist für fahrten auf schneefreien Waldautobahnen um Km zu sammeln , abseits eher defiziel


----------



## Tobi-161 (3. Januar 2010)

nach den ganzen dekadenten Gefährten...

mit festen Schutzblechen und uralt Stahlrahmen (mit frischer Lackierung) 





man beachte die weiße, aerodynamische Verkleidung


----------



## tofino73 (4. Januar 2010)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Leider lassen die sich nur in winzigen Bröseln abknibbeln. Tips zur einfacheren Entfernung sind willkommen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/543212


 
Hi, das Problem kenn ich. Am Einfachsten geht es mit einer Heissluftpistole (Nicht zu heiss einstellen, sonst kommt der Lack mit) 

Happy trails


----------



## brndch (5. Januar 2010)

sloop89 schrieb:


> Die Capic-Rahmen scheinen ja echt beliebt zu sein



Ja was heißt beliebt? Der Preis passt und der Service ist auch gut.
Fahr auch einen.


----------



## Tundra HT (7. Januar 2010)

Mein Trainingsbike im Winterdress: Starr und Hell....



Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

das is meine muckibude auf 2 rädern:









2-3-4h täglich (je nach postaufkommen), außer sonntags, 12-13kg, schön schmaler lenker, kann eigentlich nix kaputt gehn, fährt sich klasse.
bei dem wetter hilft aber selbst der highroller kaum...

zugegeben vielleicht etwas plump, aber durchaus zu ende gedacht


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2010)

postaufkommen? messenger?


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

naja nich ganz...alternative postzustellung.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Januar 2010)

Meins! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Januar 2010)

nettes trainingsrad


----------



## maddda (9. Januar 2010)

@Dr. Hannibal....Is glaub ich das beste Winterrad, dass ich jeh gesehen habe, was is das für ne Gabel?...Coladose und schön solide aussattung
@ Greg House...Kann ich mal das schön Wetter/Race bike sehen?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Januar 2010)

Danke! Die Gabel ist eine Shiver SC mit 120mm Federweg.


----------



## SingleLight (9. Januar 2010)

Seit ein paar Tagen gerade noch rechtzeitig umgebaut worden, nun meine Trainigs-Schlechtwetter-Winter-Schlampe.
War aber bis jetzt nur nachts unterwegs damit.










Gruß
Christian


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

yeah. die gleiche kombination von großem kettenblatt und kurbel hab ich auch an nem rad
ist das kleine kein xt?


----------



## SingleLight (9. Januar 2010)

Ist ein 32er LX, das hatte ich hier noch liegen, da ich die Kurbel damals nackt bekommen habe

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

hab meine auch nackig gekriegt. ich musste für das 32er xt blatt die nasen auf der innenseite wegfeilen


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. Januar 2010)

Mein altes Dynamics Sync? Hat damals schon Freerideerlebnisse gehabt. Nun dient es als Alltagsschlampe und im Winter zum auf die Rolle schnallen


----------



## ScottErda (10. Januar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


>



Sag mal Giuliano, was ist das denn da hinten in die Schrankblende eingebaut?! Sieht aus wie ein Funkgerät oder Radio?!
..und sitzt da ne Katze in der Ablage *lol*


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. Januar 2010)

*gg*. Das ist ein uraltes Radio in der Blende . Und die Katze ist ein Fuchsschwanz von einem Mantafahrendem Kumpel


----------



## r19andre (11. Januar 2010)

Tach,
hier ist mein Wintermoped





und mal unterwegs im Schnee
den Fahrer ignoriert einfach 





Gruß
Andre


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (12. Januar 2010)

meine singlespeed schwitzrunden hure


----------



## reule2 (15. Januar 2010)

Gut, das FRM-Innenlager hat nur 2500 km gehalten...das war/ist mir für das Trainingsrad zuwenig gewesen. Aktuell habe ich eine XT-KRG verbaut. Naja: jetzt hab ich das Rundummsorglospaket. 



​


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2010)

vbrake halt ich net fuer sorglos. mich hat der verschleis im siff immer extrem angekotzt. darum war die trainings bitch auch das erste rad, das ne scheibe bekam 

aber das liegt ja im auge des betrachters... manche finden auch ne kettenschaltung net sorglos


----------



## fuzzball (15. Januar 2010)

im Gegenteil, ich würde wenn dann vbrake´s am Einsatzbike (um noch ein paar Gramm zu sparen) fahren und an der Trainingsschlampe Scheiben (die bei Wind, Regen, Schnee und Eis raus muss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (15. Januar 2010)

es steht doch da: d*arum war die trainings bitch auch das erste rad, das ne scheibe bekam*

was heißt den nun da im *Gegenteil*?


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Januar 2010)

gestern noch ne snow action runde gedreht


----------



## fuzzball (15. Januar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> es steht doch da: d*arum war die trainings bitch auch das erste rad, das ne scheibe bekam*
> 
> was heißt den nun da im *Gegenteil*?



das "im gegenteil" bezog sich auf das Sorglosbike mit Vbrake, oder aufgrund meines s***** touch s***** screens wurde die Antwort abgesendet bevor sie richtig formuliert war


----------



## SingleLight (15. Januar 2010)

ach so


----------



## carofem (16. Januar 2010)

Das ist meine Winterschlumpel


----------



## bodenkontakt (16. Januar 2010)

Alle Achtung Leute!
Das, was Ihr als "Schlampe" bezeichnet, würde ich mir gern mal als Haupt-, Lieblings- oder auch als "Objekt der Begierde"-Bike in den Keller stellen bzw. fahren.
Um mal das Niveau wieder in den Bereich der "Schlampe" hinunter zu drücken, siehe hier...
Also, wenn das keine Schlampe ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (17. Januar 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> Tach,
> hier ist mein Wintermoped
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt mir gut

aber kann das sein das deine Gabel etwas verbogen ist


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Januar 2010)

ob winter oder sommer meines macht alles mit. Natürlich hab ich auch noch ne richtige winterschlampe...rocky hammer von 1998. Fährt siche immer noch geilgruss onkel


----------



## drivingghost (21. Januar 2010)

resterad. ja, sind plattformpedale dran. so kann man das schneller wegwerfen wenn man versucht, wo runter zu fahren, wo man zuvor noch nicht runtergekommen ist und es mal wieder nicht klappt. 
dafür sind resteräder ideal.


----------



## Jurgs (21. Januar 2010)

Und Ich hab gedacht wenn ich mir ein mtb kauf brauch ich mir da keine sorgen machen, ist ja für den dreck gebaut und ich kanns immer fahren..
hab jetzt nur ein rad, und bis jetzt hats den dreck auch gut überstanden


----------



## drivingghost (21. Januar 2010)

aber warum die teuren komponenten fürs training verschleißen lassen, wenn es das alte / billige zeug auch tut und ohnehin vorhanden ist? 
oder warum ein carbonrad die treppe runter werfen, wenn es bei alu nicht so tragisch ist?


----------



## Jurgs (21. Januar 2010)

drivingghost schrieb:


> aber warum die teuren komponenten fürs training verschleißen lassen, wenn es das alte / billige zeug auch tut und ohnehin vorhanden ist?
> oder warum ein carbonrad die treppe runter werfen, wenn es bei alu nicht so tragisch ist?



geiles Foto 

versteh schon
aber ich trainiere nicht.
ich fahr zum spass mit dem radl, und den hab ich auch bei schlamm oder schlechtem wetter wenn ich mal draussen bin.
und dann umso mehr auf meinem "perfekten" Rad, vielleicht bin ich da einfach nicht ausreichend kompromissbereit...


----------



## Jurgs (21. Januar 2010)

Sag mal kuehnchenmotors, wieso isn dein sattel genoppt ?


----------



## timor1975 (25. Januar 2010)

Hier mal meine "Trainingsschlampe" (Winterbike)! Es bekommt nach und nach die abgelegten Teile meines Topbikes.

VORHER:






NACHHER:


----------



## alexftw (25. Januar 2010)

Jurgs schrieb:


> geiles Foto
> 
> versteh schon
> aber ich trainiere nicht.
> ...



Bist halt im CC-Racing-Forum.


----------



## dragon07 (25. Januar 2010)

Hi

Jetzt auch mal meine Sch....

























Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (26. Januar 2010)

sehr schön! so soll ein Bike aussehen!


----------



## memphis35 (26. Januar 2010)

Schönes Bike aber wenn das die Wintertrainingsschlampe ist dann möchte ich gerne das " gute " sehen.

Mfg  35


----------



## hefra (26. Januar 2010)

Mein Trainingsrad bis zum November... mehr dazu weiter unten.




aktuell in Nutzung:
Im tiefstem Winter schwöre ich auf Crosser mit Schlauchreifen. Länger als 2 Stunden fahre ich da eh nicht und dafür ist das Rad ideal. Wenns länger wird fahre ich auf Straße, da allerdings mit RR Breifung. Für das Straßentraining und wegen Mangel an kleinen Blätter ist das 53er drauf. Wird bald gegen ein 48er getauscht.




und das wird hoffentlich bald fertig! 




Sattel kommt aufs Wettkampfrad. Es fehlt noch die HR Bremse. 
Ich fahre nie wieder Schrotttrainingsräder, dass tat zu weh als die Kette bei 60 abgeflogen ist weils Kettenblatt den Geist aufgab und ich schön auf Asphalt geklatscht bin. -> Schlüsselbein durch, Helm kaputt, alles geprellt, im Krankenhaus Entschluss zu teurem hochwertigem Trainingsrad getroffen. Das alte Rad wieder repariert (das meiste wurde getauscht...) und verkauft.
Außerdem fahre ich am MTB nie wieder ne Felgenbremse, nach ca 1500km waren die Felgen schon ziemlich angefressen. Das Poison werde ich wahrscheinlich auch für Marathons mit viel Waldautobahn nutzen, also ist Trainingsschlampe der falsche Ausdruck.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2010)

es redet auch keienr von schrott. nur brauch ich auf der trainingschlampe weder xo, noch carbon  
da hab ich lieber ein paar kilo mehr


----------



## hefra (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mein Rad halt mit den alten Komponenten aufgebaut, da war sogar zwischenzeitlich die X.0 dran  Leider haben die XT KettenblÃ¤tter nicht gehalten. Gut da jetzt von Schrott zu sprechen ist Ã¼bertrieben... von den Teilen her war es schon ein recht ansehnliches Rad. Aber die Teile waren eben zusehr runter geritten. 

Das mit dem Carbon stimmt! Ich habe auch Ã¼berlegt mir einen Alurahmen zu kaufen, aber so groÃ war der Unterschied nicht und Carbon ist doch was feines... HÃ¤tte ich das Poison verkauft (ist mein Wettkampfrad von letzte Saison) und mir ein Quantec gekauft hÃ¤tte ich vielleicht 100â¬ gespart. Was solls... so hab ich ein Toprad zum trainieren. Da machts gleich mehr SpaÃ.
Das Poison wird wahrscheinlich noch etwas gedowngradet, weil das X0 bald fertig ist. Ich hab noch ein x.9... und die StÃ¼tze wird auch schwerer, weil ich die Klemmung fÃ¼rs Bergamont brauche.


----------



## ScottErda (31. Januar 2010)

Mein neues Bike für die Runde mit meinem Hund und zum km sammeln auf Radwegen und bei schlechten Wetter






Wenn die Gabel hinüber ist kommt irgendwann mal eine Starrgabel dran. Ebenso denk ich über Magura HS11 Bremsen nach..Aber dafür ist noch viel Zeit..


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2010)

Moin,

dann will ich mal mein "Schlechtwetterrad" beim heutigen Ausritt zeigen:





Und hier noch eines nach Fertigstellung im Büro:





Muss bei mir auch funktionieren und Spass machen, von daher ist auch dieses gut ausgerüstet!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## dragon07 (31. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Muss bei mir auch funktionieren und Spass machen, von daher ist auch dieses gut ausgerüstet!
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens



Jep richtig Farblich magst aber schon Abenteuer, oder ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Jep richtig Farblich magst aber schon Abenteuer, oder ?
> 
> Grüße Ike



Moin Ike,

ich habe keine Lust mehr auf den grauen und schwarz/weissen Einheitsbrei. 

Schau Dir mal den Megatest in der aktuellen Bike Sport News an. 

Von ca. 40 getesteten Rädern waren in etwa 37 entweder schwarz/weiss oder weiss/schwarz. Mit etwas Glück waren noch dezente rote Linien im Dekor!

Von daher "Colour your Life"!

Wobei ich die roten Bremsen noch liegen hatte und ich die passende Gabel für diesen Rahmen derzeit nur in weiss bekommen konnte. 

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (1. Februar 2010)

Recht haste Schwarz-Weiss ist momentan der Trend. Und man merkt es das ist schon fast wie mit Handtaschen, ich Persönlich finde Farbe gar nicht schlecht, und vieles schaut in Natura anders aus wie auf einem Foto.

Grüße Ike


----------



## mäxx__ (1. Februar 2010)

So, mein HT.
Wird ganzjährig genutzt.


----------



## ]:-> (3. Februar 2010)

Bin ich froh, dass man hier nicht erklären muss warum man sich eine sündteure Nabe mit zig hochintelligenten Spezialdichtungen und eine Schaltung mit Titanfedern und Nanobeschichtung kauft wenn man im Sauwetter dann doch wieder mit der Deore rumfährt  Aber da stoß' ich doch immer etwas an meine Grenze (der Beherrschung) der Argumentation


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Februar 2010)

hier muss man maximal baerentatzen, omasitzposition und speichenreflektoren erklaeren 

wobei ich die reflektoren im vorrangegangenen rad schnellstens entfernen wuerde, oder zumindest gegen verschraubte tauschen. mir sind so drecksdinger mal bei tempo 60 aus den rad gerissen und um die ohren geflogen... net ganz so spassig


----------



## ]:-> (4. Februar 2010)

Ich nutze diese weißen Röhrchen um die Speichen. Die fallen tagsüber fast nicht auf. Bei den ganzen Landstraßen-Kreuzungen irgendwo in der Pampa möchte ich die in der Nacht keinesfalls missen.
Sorry, dass immernoch kein Bild von mir da ist - es ist feste eingeplant


----------



## Slow (5. Februar 2010)

Hier ist mein Rad fürs Training bei schlechtem Wetter -das Gute: da kein Lockout und keine Sattelüberhöhung und Stollenreifen das richtige Trainingsgerät. ;-)

Habs in Richtung Tour/All-Mountain aufgebaut, um es auch bei gutem Wetter als Alternative zum Hardtail zu fahren... Ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimm, dass ichs dann hier poste...

PS: Fully im Winter ist gut. Wenn man die hart gefrorenen Treckerspuren fahren muss, ist das eine Wohltat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (6. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie gefällt mir das Rad, warum weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Februar 2010)

dürfte am guten photo und den schlichten farben liegen


----------



## eddy 1 (7. Februar 2010)

der Rahmen hat einfache und klare Linien

Eingelenker sint unterbewertet


----------



## maddda (7. Februar 2010)

Eingelenker sind wirklich unterbewertet, nen gutgemachter eingelenker ist wirklich ne wohltat....leider neigen die Viergelenker immer zu ner extrem technisierten und unruhigen Optik


----------



## Slow (7. Februar 2010)

Danke.

Wenns gut ankommt, dann noch ein Bild:


----------



## ]:-> (8. Februar 2010)

Hier nun meine (Winter-) Trainingsräder:

erstmal mein Crosser, mein wohl mit Abstand am meisten gefahrenes Rad. Von Nov bis April so wie im Bild, im April wird es dann einmal komplett zerlegt und frisch gefettet aufgebaut, was nach einem kompletten Radjahr meistens dringend nötig ist. Im Sommer wird es dann als echter Cyclo-Crosser (ohne den ganzen Ballast) genutzt.
Mit dem fällt es schonmal schwer Ausreden zu finden nicht zu fahren.  Besonders angenehm, dass man auch mal mit ruhigen RR Gruppen mitradeln kann und auch jeder geschotterte Radweg/Flurweg problemlos zu fahren ist:





Falls das Wetter dann doch noch schlechter ist mit Schneematsch, Eis oder einfach Kälte wird dieser Bock gefahren, wohl am ehesten als "Schlampe" zu bezeichnen  Weiß nicht mehr der wievielte Aufbau aus Resten das schon ist.





Wenn dann auch noch Blitz, Donner und Hagel dazu kommen hilft alles nichts und es wird auf das hier gestiegen, aber nicht ohne gute Bike-oder Musikvideos:





Ach ja, zum Biken gehe ich mit dem ganz normalen Touren Fully, ob Schneebiken oder eine echte Gelände Matschtour. Da will ich nicht so eine alte Gurke fahren.
Soweit mal meine Auswahl


----------



## eddy 1 (8. Februar 2010)

das Stevens gefällt mir

ich brauch auch mal nen Crosser


----------



## Weirdo (9. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meine alte Wintermöhre, ein KTM Cross LX, schon gut 10 Jahre alt:




Bin immer wieder verwundert, wie viele Leute ihre total edlen, fast neuen Bikes bei dem vielen Salz auf den Straßen fahren.


----------



## SingleLight (9. Februar 2010)

Welches Salz? Habt ihr etwa noch Salz? Bei uns streuen die seit Wochen keine Salz mehr. Und morgen kommt neuer Schnee.


----------



## tofino73 (9. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike für die Runde mit meinem Hund und zum km sammeln auf Radwegen und bei schlechten Wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo ScottErda

Habe fast dasselbe Bike als Trainingsrad im Einsatz, es zählt zur ganz neuen Gattung der 28.75er Bikes 





Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (9. Februar 2010)

Weirdo schrieb:


> Bin immer wieder verwundert, wie viele Leute ihre total edlen, fast neuen Bikes bei dem vielen Salz auf den Straßen fahren.



Ich denke Straßen werden mit diesen Rädern dann auch wirklich weitestgehend vermieden.

Zumindestens ist es bei mir so. Ich war mit meinem Bergamont eigentlich ausschließlich im Wald unterwechs und wenn mal Salz auf der Straße war, dann bin ich da auch sicherlich nicht hergefahren.
Ist ja auch quatsch, ich bau kein MTB auf um es über die Straße zu bewegen...


----------



## hefra (9. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre auch mit meinem guten Rennrad oder Cyclocrosser durch Salz. Muss anschließend nur abgespühlt werden, bisschen Öl auf der Kette und gut.
Wer sagt, dass man im Winter die Räder nicht pflegt?

PS Carbon ist übrigens das beste für Salz, kann nicht rosten


----------



## Catsoft (9. Februar 2010)

hefra schrieb:


> PS Carbon ist übrigens das beste für Salz, kann nicht rosten



Also ich steig gerade aus diesem grund  von Stahl auf Titan um 

Auch sonst verweise ich gerne auf die Vorteile von Titan:





Robert


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Februar 2010)

so... hier mal mein aktuelles schlechtwetterwintermatsch bike 
...wenns wetter wieder besser wird kommen wieder die klickpedale drann und die flatbar


----------



## ScottErda (9. Februar 2010)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hallo ScottErda
> 
> Habe fast dasselbe Bike als Trainingsrad im Einsatz, es zählt zur ganz neuen Gattung der 28.75er Bikes
> 
> ...



Hey, cool...die sehen sich ja echt voll ähnlich!
Hab das 2010er Modell.

Von wann ist denn deins?! Decor-mäßig etwas älter, oder?!

Hast ganz schön fette Reifen drauf. Meine Smart Sam in 35x622 sind am Samstag von bike24.net eigetroffen : )
Steckschutzbleche von Hebie, Klickpedale mit einseiteger Plattform sind ebenfalls montiert und morgen kommt noch eine gerade Truvativ Stylo Stütze, dann ist es fertig!!!


----------



## ScottErda (9. Februar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Also ich steig gerade aus diesem grund  von Stahl auf Titan um
> 
> Auch sonst verweise ich gerne auf die Vorteile von Titan:
> 
> ...



Servus!!

Wo muss man den hin, das man solche vergammelten LKW's im Wald findet?!

Gibts bei euch den keinen Umweltschutz?!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Hey, cool...die sehen sich ja echt voll ähnlich!
> Hab das 2010er Modell.
> 
> Von wann ist denn deins?! Decor-mäßig etwas älter, oder?!



Und wie von 2008, 2007, 2006, 2005 etc. ... Da ändert Stevens über Jahre nichts an Farbe und Design!


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Servus!!
> 
> Wo muss man den hin, das man solche vergammelten LKW's im Wald findet?!
> 
> Gibts bei euch den keinen Umweltschutz?!



Moin!
Du kennst *DEN *LKW nicht? Da hast du eine Bildungslücke. Steht in Italien ;-)

Robert


----------



## Matze. (11. Februar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> Du kennst *DEN *LKW nicht? Da hast du eine Bildungslücke. Steht in Italien ;-)
> 
> Robert





Ja wie ist der denn nur da hingekommen, die wichtigste ungeklärte Frage beim AX
Übrigens haben wir für unser Foto das Dach wieder raufglupft, muß ja stilecht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (14. Februar 2010)

Ne, kenn den echt nicht...war das letzte mal in intalien mit 8 Jahren. Damals mit Mum + Dad in Rimini zum tauchen und schwimmen


----------



## Catsoft (14. Februar 2010)

Dann solltest du mal hin und  die Mt. Maggio Tour machen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2010)

sooo bei meiner "schlampe" hat sich au was getan:




- moseo -> surly 1x1 stahgabel (~1kg dafuer solid as a rock!)
- luise fr 160/160 -> xtr 970 mit slx bremshebel und 160/140mm
- ritchey comp/ritchey wcs -> f139+ duraflite
- billig 42/28 -> ta 42/28
- no name -> thomson elite

so das wars


----------



## Schmal (28. August 2010)

- herrscht hier eine dekadenz - unglaublich!!!  

catsoft, nebeljäger, greg house - ihr gehört geteert und gefedert 

- so was nimmt man sonntag nachmittags bei über 20° wenn kein wölkchen am himmel hängt von der wohnzimmerwand zum ausführen - und f*ckt es nicht im winter durch den siff.......


----------



## Greg House (29. August 2010)

Schmal schrieb:


> - herrscht hier eine dekadenz - unglaublich!!!
> 
> catsoft, nebeljäger, greg house - ihr gehört geteert und gefedert
> 
> - so was nimmt man sonntag nachmittags bei über 20° wenn kein wölkchen am himmel hängt von der wohnzimmerwand zum ausführen - und f*ckt es nicht im winter durch den siff.......


 
Wir lieben es aber. Räder auch im Dreck zu bewegen egal wie teuer
Vorher



Nachher


----------



## Greg House (29. August 2010)

Und für´n Sommer gibt es auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. August 2010)

Sowas muss standesgemäß bewegt werden...sonst darf manns net mtb nennen matsch gehört dazu


----------



## FloriLori (29. August 2010)

Das Grün ist ja eine perverse Farbe da tut ein wenig Matsch den Augen schon gut^^. Aber sehr schick sehr schick muss ich sagen


----------



## Schmal (29. August 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Sowas muss standesgemäß bewegt werden...sonst darf manns net mtb nennen matsch gehört dazu




- grundsätzlich d'accord,

 - aber die schönen edel-oldies wären mir dennoch für den winter zu schade


----------



## Tomwptp (29. August 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Wir lieben es aber. Räder auch im Dreck zu bewegen egal wie teuer
> Vorher



Aaaaaaarrrrrgggg!  
Solche Farben bitte nur mit Vorwarnung! Das kann zur Netzhautablösung führen!!


----------



## Greg House (29. August 2010)

- aber die schönen edel-oldies wären mir dennoch für den winter zu schade [/quote]

Oldies?! Nein, es ist von 2010


----------



## Christian Back (30. August 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Wir lieben es aber. Räder auch im Dreck zu bewegen egal wie teuer
> Vorher



Endlich mal eine schöne Kettenblattkombi...


----------



## Schmal (30. August 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> - aber die schönen edel-oldies wären mir dennoch für den winter zu schade


 
Oldies?! Nein, es ist von 2010[/quote]

hupps - nochmal genauer geschaut - ok, du bist raus  

- aber dafür dass dann eben ein nigelnagelneues yeti durch den siff geprügelt wird erntest du nicht mehr verständnis  - ein yeti bleibt ein yeti bleibt ein yeti


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2010)

hier mal meine aktuelle trainings biatch


----------



## SingleLight (25. Oktober 2010)

für den Winter 2010/11


----------



## mr.j0e (25. Oktober 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hier mal meine aktuelle trainings biatch



Fährst du den Larsen TT auch im Winter?
Mir persönlich ist der vorn zu rutschig wenns über nasses Geläuf/Wurzelwerk usw geht. 
Hinten bleibt der bei mir auch im Winter dran, aber vorn zieh ich Advantage auf.
Im Sommer ist vorn und hinten TT drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2010)

hmm mir passt das im training. soll ja auch noch halbwegs laufen, wenn ich bei schnee damit mein grundlagentraining mache. ich hab ja keinen bock mich mit dem rennrad lang zumachen, wenn ueberall schnee und eis schmodder liegt


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Oktober 2010)

So meine allwetter Trainingsschlampe! 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (27. Oktober 2010)

Keine Schlampe aber wird bei jedem Wetter gefahren.
Und das beste selbst bei Minustemperaturen und Schnee es friert nichts ein


----------



## Peter88 (27. Oktober 2010)

derbe


----------



## enweh (27. Oktober 2010)

Sehenswert.


----------



## SingleLight (27. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Titus (1. November 2010)

Trainingsschlampe Bontrager Titan


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. November 2010)

Hammer.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (7. November 2010)

kommt noch dämpfer ,hr,juicy hr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (8. November 2010)

Titus schrieb:


> Trainingsschlampe Bontrager Titan





Sieht man um sich, was passiert,
wohin es geht's oder auch nicht,
hilft nur eines
Schampus, Kaviar, Noblesse im Gesicht

Let's deca-dance in jedem Fall,
die Smokingträger überall -
*denn Nobel geht die Welt zugrund'*
ob dieser oder jener Stund...

um es mit Falcos Worten zu sagen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Januar 2011)

da 26zoll net genug ist... hier auch das 29er trainingsrad


----------



## inhumanity (31. Januar 2011)




----------



## SingleLight (31. Januar 2011)

Die letzten Bikes sind echt schick, weiter so


----------



## panzer-oddo (31. Januar 2011)

Würde man damit trainieren, könnte man es wohl als Trainingsschlampe bezeichnen... :


----------



## inhumanity (31. Januar 2011)

eigentlich ist das Hardtail auch eher meine Stadtschlampe, Training nur hiermit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (31. Januar 2011)

Die Grafikkarten werden jeweils am Vorder- und Hinterrad angeschlossen? Oder transportierst du unterwegs dein Wasser in den Kartons...


----------



## inhumanity (1. Februar 2011)

Die Grafikkarten beschleunigen den Fahrradcomputer, so kann ich unterwegs auch Pornos in FullHD gucken


----------



## SingleLight (1. Februar 2011)

Zweite Sattelstange dann


----------



## david99 (1. Februar 2011)

inhumanity schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarten beschleunigen den Fahrradcomputer, so kann ich unterwegs auch Pornos in FullHD gucken


Ah ok... hast n Fahrradcomputer mit HD-Auflösung?


----------



## Jumpstumper (1. Februar 2011)

Als Drecksau und Schlechtwetterhobel eigentlich zu schade, lässt sich aber leichter reinigen als das Fully und macht tierisch Spaß im Matsch: Nervenkitzel pur 

Aber, durch den Matsch haben Steinchen keine Chance mehr Platzer zu hinterlassen, abgesehen davon ist alles abgeklebt


----------



## AngryApe (18. Februar 2011)




----------



## Rasende Nase (21. Februar 2011)

Meine Schlampe fürs Training. Mit schmalen Reifen für die Strasse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

Oder mit Bereifung fürs Gelände





[/URL][/IMG]


I Love it!


----------



## KONI-DU (21. Februar 2011)




----------



## Rasende Nase (21. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bike! Schön schlicht wie ich es mag. Ist das ein Transalp Rahmen?


----------



## SingleLight (21. Februar 2011)

Ja, was ist das für ein Chrom-Rahmen da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (21. Februar 2011)

ich hätte mal auf voitl mx III getippt


----------



## KONI-DU (22. Februar 2011)

..richtig getippt


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2011)

KONI-DU schrieb:


>


Sehr cool!!
"Rollin on Chrome" 
So einen will ich auch........


----------



## Peter88 (22. Februar 2011)

wenn das eure schlaxxxx sind, was fahrt ihr den zu besonderen anläsen!?!

schick schick


----------



## hefra (23. Februar 2011)

Mein Training fahre ich auf folgenden Rädern:





Bergamont Platoon 8.9
war als Wettkampfrad für die letzte Saison gedacht, aber nur mit Stargabel fährt es sich richtig gut. Also umgebaut und als Trainings und (Waldautobahn)Marathonrad für diese Saison eingeplant. 
Die XTR wurde verkauft, dafür ist eine FRM 2fach Kurbel dran.




OCCP Team Isue, mein lieblings CC Rad
Damit fahre ich im Winter alles was Gelände und nicht zu bergig ist. Viel Radweg und natürlich die Rennen.




Quantec CC Race
Mein Ersatz Crosser. Steht bei den Rennen in der Wechselzone. Damit fahre ich im Winter bei Salz und Matsch Grundlage und etwas bergigere Waldtouren als mit dem Rosa Bomber
Außerdem wurde das Rad jetzt umgebaut um damit auch das ein oder andere C-Klasse Straßen Rennen zu fahren.




Für salzfreie Straßen und im Sommer zum trainieren. Für Rennen ist es mir zu schade. Vielleicht wenn die ersten dicken Macken drin sind...

Und da Peter nach dem Rad fürs Besondere gefragt hat:



Das Rotwild mit den Crosswettkampf Laufrädern macht sich super an der Eisdiele 

Ein typisches Trainingsrad besitze ich nicht, nur das CC Rad fahre ich im Training ehr selten. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich keine Lust habe erst die Tubulars auf Drahtreifen zu wechseln. Da nehme ich lieber ein anderes Rad. Wofür hat man die schließlich...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2011)

sooo mein trainingsrad ist nun auch fuers erste fertig:


----------



## lone_wolf (13. März 2011)

Sieht mal richtig klasse aus 
Find's sogar besser als Dein Wettkampfbike (von der Rahmenform her), wobei das technisch natürlich Welten sein werden...
Welche Rahmengröße ist das on one und wie groß ist das Maß Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel (Sattelmitte)?

Feine Räder hast Du!


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2011)

ist der 19zoll rahmen (der alte). tretlager bis oberkante sattel ist 79.5cm
bei dem rad hatte ich auch eine voellig andere zielsetzung. das zaboo muss leicht und schnell sein.
bei dem rad war mir wichtig das:
- nabendynamo (trainiere den winter seeehr viel im dunkeln). dadurch ergab sich auch die starrgabel, da es fuer die lefty noch keinen nabendynamo gibt :/
- auch auf der strasse gut unter wegs. ich mache im winter viel grundlage mit dem bike.
- trotzdem 100% bikebar!
- wartungsfrei/arm ... aus dem keller drauf und ab dafuer!
- gewicht egal!


----------



## hefra (22. März 2011)

Dann prügel die Kiste mal bitte durch den Matsch und bericht was die Lager vom ND machen. Ich war auch am überlegen für den Winter einen ND anzubauen, aber ich traue dem ganze nicht so recht. Werde jetzt, bzw. im Sommer wahrscheinlich ein RR mit ND für den Winter umbauen. Mir ist einmal eine LED Lampe in einer Abfahrt ausgegangen (kabel gelockert), da wäre ein ND eine sehr gute Sicherheit, das man wenigstens noch etwas sieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (22. März 2011)

seit 6 Jahren in treuen Diensten


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. März 2011)

den dynamo fahre ich nun seit ~2jahren und fuers rennrad hab ich auch ein vorderrad.
geht problemlos


----------



## Toblerone (24. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Stadt, Arbeitsweg sonstiges Bike!

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/859771]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]





9,9kg so wie es da steht!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. März 2011)

sehr huebsch!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (26. März 2011)

XTR. XT und Thomson an einem Stadtrad.


----------



## Toblerone (27. März 2011)

und? Ist auch für den Arbeitsweg gedacht und bei 70km hin und zurück sollte es auch leicht sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (30. März 2011)

Hab mein altes Bike jetzt auch mal für den Schulweg umgebaut. An das Cannondale kommt es leider "nicht ganz" heran. 

Hab die zu teuren DT-Swiss Rädchen gegen die alten vom Scott getauscht und ein paar Slicks aufgezogen. 
Für die täglichen 35km Schulweg sollte es ausreichend sein.

Wie kann ich die Bilder grösser hier einfügen? 
Bis jetzt habe ich es ja auch immer hinbekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2011)

bene94 schrieb:


> Hab mein altes Bike jetzt auch mal für den Schulweg umgebaut. An das Cannondale kommt es leider "nicht ganz" heran.
> 
> Hab die zu teuren DT-Swiss Rädchen gegen die alten vom Scott getauscht und ein paar Slicks aufgezogen.
> Für die täglichen 35km Schulweg sollte es ausreichend sein.
> ...



Mal das Bild mit dem Rad von der Schokoladenseite für Dich vergrössert!


----------



## bene94 (3. April 2011)

Vielen Dank! Bin ich wohl eifach zu dumm 
Bei mir hies es immer, die Datei sei zu gross?


----------

